# Plowing Neighbors



## Tweak (May 23, 2008)

I know a couple of threads in the past have come up with this topic, but rather than resurect an old thread, Thought I'd like to get some fresh feedback on this topic.

What do you do with your neighbors during the white season?

Do you plow their drive for free?

Plow for small fee?

Plow for top dollar?

Don't plow them at all?

Only when there is really heavy snow, you'll do it for free?


Interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

discount or not at all.
not first priority.

one i plan on only charging twenty. i drink beer with him and he supplies the beer. another i discount because he is right next door i dont have to drive anywhere. I started off not plowing any. then i bailed one out a couple times and explained first time is free. after that i have to charge you. then a couple more asked. now im at less than market price but still doing okay since they are so close. And they aren't first priortiy.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't plow for money, meaning I bought the plow for my own personal use. Therefore, 1 of my neighbors is always trying to help me out, he already has a deal with another neighbor to plow him. But when it's snowing and I'm out I'll clean him up, no charge. Another neighbor is elderly and nice folks so I plow them out and actually shovel 'em clean, nervous about 'em falling and getting hurt, hope somebody will do the same for me someday!! I would say, if you got a business, you charge, no business-- no charge, but that's just me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

My neighbours kid does my driveway.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My neighbor does my sidewalk and i do a pass for him in his driveway!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

My neighbor gets done for free, AFTER mine, and only cause he has my sidwalks taken care of with his blower and salt.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I do my parents driveway, and my grandmas driveway for free, they wait until after i get done with all the obligated ones for work, so they're usually all trampled down by the i get there, but i can get them down pretty good with my take home truck ('06 chevy 1500 boss v plow and snowman rear)


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I don't plow for income so I will plow the neighbors for free if they want me to. It'll be at my convenience, after my driveway is done. I work 12 hour shifts as an industrial electrician so I don't end up getting them done before they do it themselves unless I am on my days off.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll plow a couple of my neighbors for free, well not really for free, they pay in
They know wen a big storm hits or when they go on vacation that they will get plowed too.

I like my neighbors to owe me. It just makes life so much easier.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I only plow my grandmas and her rental house for free. We've taken over her 60x40 or so shop so mowing the lawn and plowing are the trade off. As for all the other neighbors, I don't bother they either have it done by the time I come back from my route or I refuse to plow them because they are very unneighborly to us. (they moved in long after we did).


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

The old man down the road keeps my drive plowed with the tractor lol.

When were out we dont have time to do every one that lives by me, we live on a back road and I plow 2 drivers on my road at Full Rate, I plow one at the end of the road for free shes like 80 and her hubby passed away, I plow this cause I get tired of her calling every 10mins when it snows so I just do it now lol

I do knock the drifs back on the road on my way in and out


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

i do my girl friends house and a few close friends that are along the way home from plowing. i also will hit a neighbor or two if they need it. most of my neighbors are older and need the help...they put up with my crap all year i can help out every once and a while. i almost never do my own drive...my truck can get in and out.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SnoFarmer;589626 said:


> I'll plow a couple of my neighbors for free, well not really for free, they pay in
> They know wen a big storm hits or when they go on vacation that they will get plowed too.
> 
> I like my neighbors to owe me. It just makes life so much easier.


Lowballer!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If the association here hasnt done it before I get home when im done with the event then Ill plow the 4 driveways in our building and the littel parking lot since thats where I park. There are a few plow gguys here and they all do the same. the buildings that dont have a plow guy living there have to wait, LOL.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

It all depends on my mood. I've never charged any of them. The problem is I live in a neighborhood where we are all close together and we all know each other pretty well so if I do one then everyone else waits to get theirs done or wonders why I didn't do it. To do one or two is one thing doing five or six that's $100-$200 everytime I do it that I give away.

I will plow for lap dances and have done so for some of the talent at mt local strip club


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't do my neighbours, do it once and your doing it for life.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;589753 said:


> I don't do my neighbours, do it once and your doing it for life.


...yes we dont need any more little JD's running around


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;589770 said:


> ...yes we dont need any more little JD's running around


Let me rephrase that. LOL


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well the first customers I got just happen to be my neighbors. The day they saw the plow in my driveway they started walkin over and starting the "so I see you bought a plow" conversation. I am giving them a discount though, $20, except for one neighbor who I owe a lot of favors, he's getting it for free.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't have any neighbors. I did plow the orchard lot open when guys were there pruning trees last winter, figured after be out frezing there butts off, they didn't need to have to dig there cars out too. Plus I would LOVE to hire some of them, they work there butts off no matter the weather or hours.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

042500hd;589750 said:


> It all depends on my mood. I've never charged any of them. The problem is I live in a neighborhood where we are all close together and we all know each other pretty well so if I do one then everyone else waits to get theirs done or wonders why I didn't do it. To do one or two is one thing doing five or six that's $100-$200 everytime I do it that I give away.
> 
> I will plow for lap dances and have done so for some of the talent at mt local strip club


i think im gonna try to go that route too, might save me money in the long run...lol


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I just thought of something. I plowed my neighbors drive all winter last year for free and you know what I got? Nothing. No money, no beer, no cookies, no "thank you." Now I'm mad.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You got hosed.

lol Remember No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

SnoFarmer;590057 said:


> You got hosed.
> 
> lol Remember No good deed goes unpunished.


No good deed goes unpunished, Our minister had a heart cath done and was on bed rest and he normally does his own drive with a blower, we got 6" or so, so I went in a back dragged his drive so anybody could get in and get out, didn't scrape. The next day everybody in the hood got a letter (on red paper) for the President of the Association not to hire the guy in the black truck (it's blue)........I didn't ask for any drives and I didn't get paid for the one I did, knuckle heads.


----------



## fastlx (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have neighbors like mine, "you give them the finger."


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I once plowed my neighbors drive after he begged me for 20 minutes. I had just got home from a 30 hour plowing shift. Anyways, I ended up backing into the ditch, (Doh!) and it took me an hour of screwing around to try and get out. I finally chained up to another of my trucks (who had already gone home to crash), the chain snapped, and went though the windshield. My good deed cost me a hood, a windshield, a chain, and two hours of my life. The ***** never said enything, never came out, nothing, Needless to say, I didnt finish plowing his driveway after that, and havent spoken to him in 3 years-BTW-he was of ethnicity that rode camels in their home country.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Do Not do them. They are the first to complain, last to pay and never thank you. Only two I do free is mine and my parents. Now I have to do all of mine this year before I leave because my wife runs an in home day care, before that all she got was what I pushed out leaving.

But you'll do them because your neighbor can't be as bad as ours, good luck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;590125 said:


> -BTW-he was of ethnicity that rode camels in their home country.


thats the line of the day:salute:


----------



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

I stopped doing my neighbor drive when no one wanted to help my wife that was pregnant during the those 06 storms central Illinois


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i only plow the one across the street the wife has cancer(did not know) and i did it one day cause i push up theres on accident. anyway she came over in tears sayin how greatful she was that her husband got to spend time with her instead of in the driveway. so i told them i would take care of it on my way out and back in. plus i get to stack my snow across from there drive


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i only do my driveway for free and some family members but the other people on my street live in multi million dollar homes with long drive ways so yeah there all charged


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I take care of my grandma, uncle, mom, and sometimes my brothers drive. I used to take care of a few friends drives for free, but then they call, and expect you to show up right away, and got pissy when i did not make it right away....contracts first, then family, after that freebies, if i am up to it.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

they have snowblowers..... but doo one for free since my dad owns it lol


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If I drop the blade, I have to get paid. payup


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The one directly to the North I usualy do, our drives are literally 2 feet apart. He's my age, he's cool so I do it if I can..............plus he's a cop in town so a few extra brownie points don't hurt!!! Lol. My dad lives behind me so obviously his too if he don't beat me to it, then my sister one town over. All freebies. It's usually to the point where I get home and dread doing them, not even doing my own b/c I need sleep, or a toilet, or food. Otherwise I'd prolly try to do a few more for a $20 spot here and there.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the cops in this town make over 100k i charge double wesport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ill do the family if i have time to. i try to hit my oarents house first then there one neighbor house. he will in turn snow blow the side walk for my parents house. if he dont he dosent get plowed. and he knows it. lol i used to not plow anyone unless getting paid but it seemed that i would end up breaking something. i stoped charging people that i didnt have to ( friends and neighbors ) and stuff stopped breaking. damm karma


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yard5864;589596 said:


> My neighbor gets done for free,





Mark13;589627 said:


> I only plow my grandma





Clapper&Company;589663 said:


> The old man down the road keeps me plowed





mulcahy mowing;589670 said:


> i do my girl friend and a few close friends in and out.





SnoFarmer;589626 said:


> I'll plow a couple of my neighbors
> It just makes life so much easier.





042500hd;589750 said:


> I will plow for lap dances and have done so for some of the talent at mt local strip club


O'h C'mon i didnt even have to edit this one lmao



JD Dave;589753 said:


> I don't do my neighbours,





JD Dave;589787 said:


> Let me rephrase that. LOL


gee.....thanks for clearing that up, papa DAVE LOL



serviceonsite;589788 said:


> I'll do the family if i have to.


Their is alot of good quotes in this thread haha

EDT: i forgot to answer the Q' lol.... I'll do my neigbor's for free or not at all.....but thier is one that i'd pay to plow 

PJ


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yard5864;589596 said:


> My neighbor gets done for free,





Mark13;589627 said:


> I only plow my grandma





Clapper&Company;589663 said:


> The old man down the road keeps me plowed





mulcahy mowing;589670 said:


> i do my girl friend and a few close friends in and out.





SnoFarmer;589626 said:


> I'll plow a couple of my neighbors
> It just makes life so much easier.





042500hd;589750 said:


> I will plow for lap dances and have done so for some of the talent at mt local strip club


O'h C'mon i didnt even have to edit this one lmao



JD Dave;589753 said:


> I don't do my neighbours,QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PicThePlowGuy (Mar 6, 2008)

My neighbors driveway is like mine... about 550ft long, curvy, and no room to move around at the top. I have to charge them... top dollar... because its' a pain. The time I spend doing theirs, I could be picking up another small parking lot or so. The benefit to them... is that basically I'm on call to them at any time. Living right next door I'll go hit them first, or whenever they need to get down/ up the driveway.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW ,, I plow for at least 11 neighbors AND GET PAID my seasonal rate . Why is it so many have such a bad out look on neighbors ? I did at least 25k in roofing this year for neighbors as well ! 

I think a neighbor is not just someone who lives next door , there also people who require services and if I offer what they need I never hesitate to offer it, mater of fact I get so many referrals from them it makes up a nice percentage of my annual income.. 

So maybe most of you need to rethink how you view a neighbor ? Because you leaving a ton of cash on the table you could use to enjoy life with..


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I help out my neighbors and they help me out too. They wathc my kids and will watch my house when we are gone.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Round here its expected that you have somebody you PAY to do the regular plowing (or take care of it yourself), but if a neighbor calls me and needs to get out, i'll come do it, i'm sure i'll need a favor from them in the future. its just the way life works in VT.

BTW occasionally after a really big storm the town will go around and hit the banks they made with the trucks or the loader. if you call the town in a pinch they will usually come at least open up your driveway. oh, and as the pile start to get really big in febuary, the town will usually come push them back with the loader. In our town our we actually get something good from our tax dollars, instead of a road crew who sits around doing you know what all day.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

By the time I get home from a storm all the drives are done in my neighborhood anyways. I havent plowed or shoveled my own driveway since I started working for a snow removal company. Someone else in my family usually does it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Tweak;589543 said:


> I know a couple of threads in the past have come up with this topic, but rather than resurect an old thread, Thought I'd like to get some fresh feedback on this topic.
> 
> What do you do with your neighbors during the white season?
> 
> ...


I give my neighbors a deal. I don't plow any for free, because one of them wants to pay me, so it wouldn't be fair for her.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll plow my neighbors drive and he come over later to snow blow mine. Still can't figure how it all started.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What a deal there GV LOL


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Ill hit the ends of some of the neighbors drives. If they are out trying to shovel the ends Ill help em out. Last year one of the little fat neighbor kids looked like he was going to have a stroke so I actually put my boots back on and fired the truck back up to push the end of the drive for him. Some pay but are also mowing customers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well you didn't do him a favor! Now he'll just get into the house faster to play video games.


----------



## shredder781 (Sep 27, 2008)

new to site, I will plow my neighbors if it snows over 4". and it's always free.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess you can say I plow the neighbors. I plow the alley behind the house, but I also plow there garages in when I do it. lol So that would be I think 15 or 16 neighbors I plow out and in. :waving: Noboday has complained about having to open their driveways up to get out. I try to move some of it out of their way, but I can't get close to everything in the alley.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

grandview;592673 said:


> Well you didn't do him a favor! Now he'll just get into the house faster to play video games.


He shoveled all the way up to the end and then looked like he was about to stroke out. He did most of it. Then went in to play video games.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

I do mine, my neighbors at the end of my driveway, her husband is a cop so hes not home alot and she has two new borns to take care of. My old boyscout leader hes older, and always send a nice card, my girlfriends some times unless her dad does it with his truck and my parents friends a couple miles down the road. I just love plowing and dont charge anyone. unless i had a company then i would


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

one of my neighbors just asked me for plowing .. ill do it at a discount and after everyone else is done.. she doesn't mind so everyone's happy


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have a plow yet, but there is only one house in my neighborhood other than mine that I will plow free of charge.

Everyone else will be paying customers........IF they want service.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Most but old neighbor who very nice but got bad health fast so they ask is $10 enough. Well their driveway is big it got me 35 min so it use 1 gal of gas in my case 222

And most another neighbor pay $20 but one pay $30 because he have long driveway that enough hold 6 cars. 

One neighbor I do for free because last year he pay nearby worth $50 on brake lines for me I just need 1 parts but surprise then later he need me drive to his sister so he fill my gas tank to full that close 10 gals cost $35 

Then few days ago he is give me his 89 F150 4.9L 4x4 5 speed for free  we will pick up in 2 weeks. Now I need to plow their driveway all time for free to keep him happy. Who ever have best neighbor here. Like this guy? I am think in winter when he have vacation I will get him to somewhere he like.

But I notice last year lot snow and several neighbor not pay  I don't want rude so forgot it. This year I am use big tractor so I will tell I can't do free because gas price is too high and cost to maintain plow on big tractor. But 2 neighbor I will do free.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

creativedesigns;589674 said:


> Lowballer!!!


I don't know if you can really call him a "lowballer" that would imply he is taking $, I think we should make a sign for his truck that says"will plow for beer, or your daughter/wife/grandmother, Nah on second thought I'll just take the beer!!!!!!! (and a bag of cheeto's!)" LOL!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i cant plow any for free, my grandparents incist on paying for the gas and paying for plowing...and the people around me i charage for..but my rates were wayyy to low so i'm going up this year.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

I take care of the cop who lives down the road for free, never know when you might need some help with something in the future,


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

TLB;595677 said:


> I take care of the cop who lives down the road for free, never know when you might need some help with something in the future,


i would have charged him double.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

TLB;595677 said:


> I take care of the cop who lives down the road for free, never know when you might need some help with something in the future,


Exactly why I plow them for free, I have Blue endcaps on my jetsonics and all the city cops just "overlook it" !


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

TLB;595677 said:


> I take care of the cop who lives down the road for free, never know when you might need some help with something in the future,


Same here but my cop lives in my house

She wants it done, and I might need something in the future

So, similar to your deal, just different


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah cops get charged double wesport


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

The lady next door has a fake leg, and her husband leaves for work at 5 and don't get back till 7, and she's a cook at a school, and so if they don't cancel school, she has to leave, so she calls me up and asks if I can plow it for her, so I go over there just to be a good guy. I get a call at 8pm, saying there is a big fresh pot of chili, fresh cookies, fresh brownies. For 5 minutes of work, I'd say thats a good pay off.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

My only free thing my neighbors get is the snow I push from my house. Maybe by July they can move their cars....


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

fordzilla1155;596082 said:


> My only free thing my neighbors get is the snow I push from my house. Maybe by July they can move their cars....


I take it you don't like your neighbors


----------



## a.paul (Sep 30, 2008)

wizzkid316;596427 said:


> I take it you don't like your neighbors


I share a driveway with my neighbors. When I take the snowblower out I do the whole thing, even opening up their section of sidewalk. Last year I heard a noise outside while the snow was still falling, and one of them was shoveling all the snow from their "half" and placing it behind my car.

Needless to say, the blow angle of the snowblower changed radically--and if I wind up with a plow this winter, I dare say one of their compact cars will be buried.

(Probably not, but it makes me feel better to imagine doing it to the (insert bad word here).


----------

